# Felker is dead



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

For quite some time, the Felker name was just that. Husqvarna has been the parent company for years. It just weird to know the _name _is no longer :sad:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Old Felker is dead huh.. That Felker was the best. I will miss that ole Felker..


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Time marches on------Better to let the name go than to sell it to a cheap-o tool company.

My favorite nail gun company did that----RIP-Senco.---Mike--


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I wonder what products will be faised out? Hope I can still get parts.

Cole


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> I wonder what products will be faised out? Hope I can still get parts.
> 
> Cole



All saws under the Tile Master are gone. Only the 3 big ones are left.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

angus242 said:


> All saws under the Tile Master are gone. Only the 3 big ones are left.


 Of coarse I have a tilemaster.:laughing:

Cole


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Now that I have read this I am sure my Felker will die on my next tile job.


----------

